
Show HN: Historical stock price viewer - KarimHmaissi
http://newinvestordaily.com/what-would-it-be-worth/
======
count_zero
This is fun to play around with.

Can you explain how stock splits are accounted for in the "Percent gain"
calculation for this case?: [http://newinvestordaily.com/what-would-it-be-
worth/r/30991](http://newinvestordaily.com/what-would-it-be-worth/r/30991)

Intuitively that value would be much larger (300% or so instead of 40%).

~~~
KarimHmaissi
Splits and dividends should be factored into the price. I use the adjusted
closing price
[http://www.investopedia.com/terms/a/adjusted_closing_price.a...](http://www.investopedia.com/terms/a/adjusted_closing_price.asp).

However in this case with Ebay it wasn't a stock split but rather a big chunk
of Ebay (Paypal) split off into a separate independent company. I think what
happened is when Ebay and Paypal separated Ebay share owners gained the
equivalent Paypal shares. So this would throw off the numbers.

------
eecks
This is EXACTLY what I was looking for. I posted 25 days ago looking for it:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10747973](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10747973)

------
brotaku
This looks really fun, but I can imagine a few pissed off folks seeing what
they missed out on.

~~~
KarimHmaissi
Yeah hindsight does really hurt here but not everybody did well. For example
check out Zynga [http://newinvestordaily.com/what-would-it-be-
worth/r/23090](http://newinvestordaily.com/what-would-it-be-worth/r/23090)

------
ksashikumar
Could not find Uber in the list of companies!

------
TaylorSwift
Can you add ETFs?

